# Independent Living



## kbreynolds (Jun 3, 2009)

If a physician goes to a facility that has skilled nursing, assisted living and independent living and sees the independent living patient, what place of service should be used?  The independent living patients do not have medical care included and the facility does not bill Medicare for these patients they bill the patient.  So when a physician goes to the facility and provides medical services for the independent living patients what place of service is it?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## fredabrinson (Jun 9, 2009)

*Home*

That would be POS as Home, code 12- Location other than a hospital or other facility, where the patient received care in a private residence.

Freda Brinson, CPC, CPC-H
2009-2011 AAPCCA Board
2009 AAPC Savannah Education Officer


----------



## kbreynolds (Jun 10, 2009)

We should use home even though the service is not being provided in a private residence?  It is being performed in the medical office at the facility.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## TNavarre (Jun 10, 2009)

*Nursing Home Setting*

You might want to check w/facility &/or Medicare for payment information.  I have had claim(s) w/pts in a facility, Medicare denied claim.  Subsequently billed to facility & they paid the bill.


----------



## fredabrinson (Jun 11, 2009)

*I misunderstood your question*

Sorry!  I read your first post as the patient was in the Independent Living facility, not in a medical office.

There are POS for skilled nursing facilities - 31, and for assisted living facilities - 13.


----------

